# Port and polish pics (courtesy of XKROMX)



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Finally took some pics of the last piece of my motor getting built. It will be a stock ABA block (balanced) with a P&P'd head running high-rev valvetrain and a Kent 285 degree cam.
* Head porting done by XKROMX here on the vortex. Flow testing done at VF engineering. Hit Jarod up if you need work done!*
















































here is phase one of the -camber tunning intake manifold



















_Modified by -camber at 9:47 PM 5-3-2007_


----------



## Cyrus #1 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Port and polish pics (-camber)*

Looking good. Are those the stock valves?


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Port and polish pics (-camber)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmachomobile (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Port and polish pics (rollercoasterracer)*

Lets see the shine on that.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

I am surprised Jarod stooped low enough to work on an 8v... LOL I kid, I kid. Looks like nice work, with numbers to support. Thanks for sharing







I am curious to see how much the valves were de-shrouded...


_Modified by fast84gti at 5:11 PM 8-24-2006_


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

What's with the intake manifold? Are you going ITB's, or short runner intake?


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

He's going single downdraft Solex. The hotness!


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cyrus #1* »_Looking good. Are those the stock valves?

Yup!

_Quote, originally posted by *Jettaboy1884* »_What's with the intake manifold? Are you going ITB's, or short runner intake?

Short runner intake 

Lets see some other flow charts for 8v's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (x-flo or not)...i havent found much information to compare to.


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (-camber)*

I whish I had the $ to get mine shop vac tuned port and polish flow tested








maybe this winter when I take the head off again to add more grooves and up the compression ..again.
Cheers


----------



## rattycaddy (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (ny_fam)*

I keep hearing great things about this guys work. looks great


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (thr33se7en)*

How much did that cost, Chuck?


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Port and polish pics (-camber)*

Looks very nice.
"Tunning"-- is that a spelling error, or are you using the "internet spelling" of the word "tuning?"


----------



## vwitch (Apr 8, 2006)

Yes it looks realy nice. The numbers on the intake look right 1 and 4 bend over to get to the port so thier a little lower but what of the exhaust. I'll have to look at one of thoes heads a little closer. If your going injected I've got a tigged maniflod, built up on #1 and 4 to get a straiter shot. I'm making two more or I've got the supplys for them. I'll try to find some way to post a pic or two. Nice head. To day I'sa lookin around, Bmw valves 325i late 80's 7 mm look like they'd fit upto a solid lifter vw they almost touch each other, new seats would almost touch each other, but one could make one breathin mother with alot of port work. Where is XKROMX














http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...d=1,1


_Modified by vwitch at 8:02 PM 1-7-2007_


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (vwitch)*

LBC, knocka!


----------



## vwitch (Apr 8, 2006)

I guess it shows I don't know what I'm doing. pic, pics ,pics Hmmm...










_Modified by vwitch at 8:09 PM 1-7-2007_


----------



## 2bvwcrzy (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (vwitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwitch* »_I guess it shows I don't know what I'm doing. pic, pics ,pics Hmmm... 








_Modified by vwitch at 8:09 PM 1-7-2007_

Here you go.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (thr33se7en)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thr33se7en* »_I keep hearing great things about this guys work. looks great 

Jarod is the best!


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Port and polish pics (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_










Those are really disappointing numbers, they're only better than stock above .400" 
Here's a stock ABA chart from porttuning.com's old website.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (fast84gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast84gti* »_He's going single downdraft Solex. The hotness!


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Port and polish pics (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_Those are really disappointing numbers.

Oh burn.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

*Re: Port and polish pics (EuroKid83)*

Here is the manifold I will be using on this head...all port matched and rady to go on.


----------



## MaiconRacer (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Port and polish pics (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_

















I will buy a valve cover like the first pic, and make a manifold like the second pic, but for unilateral head!!! Can you help me with the dimensions of the manifold and the place to purchase the valve cover???
My Head...


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Port and polish pics (MaiconRacer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaiconRacer* »_
My Head...









Try reposting your picture - I'm curious to see what you're working with. Your profile indicates a 95 Fox Wagon Turbo... That had me scratching my head pretty good - until I noticed you are in Brazil! Do you have a Fox wagon or a Parati? I've got an 89 Fox wagon, so just a bit curious to see your car... You should come and visit the rest of us Foxers over in the Fox forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MaiconRacer (May 7, 2007)

Ok, I have really a Parati Turbo Alcohol...hehehe... I try post other pic later and....sorry my bad english, hehehe


----------



## MaiconRacer (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Port and polish pics (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
Try reposting your picture - I'm curious to see what you're working with. Your profile indicates a 95 Fox Wagon Turbo... That had me scratching my head pretty good - until I noticed you are in Brazil! Do you have a Fox wagon or a Parati? I've got an 89 Fox wagon, so just a bit curious to see your car... You should come and visit the rest of us Foxers over in the Fox forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sorry, the link of my Parati engine was broken...
Aspirated "Old-Times" 








Todays pics (Sorry, not turbo engine pics!!!)


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Port and polish pics (MaiconRacer)*

Very nice!!
Come on over here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=71
Then we can end the threadjacking on this post!
BTW, your english is fine. We have a few of your countrymen visiting us pretty regularly on the Fox forum, and all I can say for sure is your English is better than my Portugese!!


----------



## racingvw92 (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: Port and polish pics (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_
Those are really disappointing numbers, they're only better than stock above .400" 

Now the sheet from SCCH is reporting CFM/sq. inch, which is different then the Porttuning sheet which is just CFM. Also the SCCH has a 39.5mm intake and stock be 40mm I believe, changing the number slightly. But if Porttuning is using the diameter at the throat (right before the valve), that will increase the CFM number. You can't compare CFM and CFM/sq. inch together, you need to convert one. What be nice is to see what the head flowed before porting and also compare the atmospheric conditions and see what the correction factors were.
I have some numbers for my ABA head stock and ported, I also used the first half of the intake to smooth the air before entering the head. I flow at 10 inches of water because I have a Superflow 110. And alot of peoples theory about what needs to done and how to flow a head will show differences in numbers. I was flowing some 305 heads for GM V8's at 10 inches and converted to 28 inches and was close on the bottom end of lift, but under on the top side. I can only guess that the either operator procedure is different or 28 inches just flows different.


----------

